# First time reloading for 45 Long Colt



## GSSP

Just ordered a S&W 625-9, "Mountain Gun", 4", 45 Long Colt today!

Have ordered the Redding 3-die carbide die set, Redding profile crimp die, and 100 Cast Performance 100-265 gr WFNGC LBT cast bullets and Starline 45 LC brass.

I'm an experience handgunner who has cast and reloaded for pistol for 30+ yrs but not the 45 LC. Where should I start as far as propellant/primers to get an accurate/mid-rand load (below 25,000 psi), maybe 900 fps, to break in my new toy. Then I will then start on the Cast Performance 300 gr LFNGC bullet for back-up if a big bear decides I look tasty. 

Will the CP LFNGC be too long for the S&W cylinder since it is a long nose?

I've also heard running some jacket bullets down the bore helps to smooth out any "sharpness" to the lands. Is this true and if so how many jacketed bullets should I shoot first before cast? I've got a bunch of 230 gr Win hardball I could use!


----------



## 454PB

I've owned a variety of .45 Colt revolvers, but not a S&W. I would suggest Unique for midrange loads with 250 gr. cast, 9 grs. will yield around 900 fps. in my longer barrels, probably a little less in your 4" barrel. Since you are a bullet caster, you know you'll need to slug the barrel and cylinder throats and size the bullets to suit. S&W barrels are tough to measure due to the odd number of grooves.

In my Rugers, I use Alliant Bluedot for heavy loads. I can safely get 1200 fps. with a 250 gr. cast bullet, but the S&W is not designed for these kinds of pressures. 

I can't comment on the CP bullet length, I've never used or even seen them. Since you cast, you might consider the Lee 310 Gr. RFN gas checked design. It is exceptionally accurate in my .45 Colts and .454 Casulls, and at the level you will be using, they don't need a gas check. The Lee mould in two cavity will cost about the same as 100 commercial cast bullets.

I used to fire a few hundred jacketed bullets in a new gun to lap the barrel a bit, but I've found that is isn't necessary. Just make sure you remove any copper fouling before firing lead bullets.


----------

